# I would like to see your fursona



## Zer0XP1nK (Oct 20, 2020)

I would like to see your fursona


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 20, 2020)

Here ya go!


----------



## Zer0XP1nK (Oct 20, 2020)

I like it


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 20, 2020)

Zer0XP1nK said:


> I like it


Thankie!


----------



## Kingman (Oct 20, 2020)

Kingman Highborn SFW Ref Sheet by Kingman
					

Finally got back around to doing this but yeah, here is the safe for work, clean ref sheet for artist endeavors and the like. . . Anyway ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 20, 2020)

Holy moly @Ovidia Dragoness that is one psychedelic derg. Here's a full body shot of Dergen,


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Oct 20, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> Holy moly @Ovidia Dragoness that is one psychedelic derg. Here's a full body shot of Dergen,


Thanks I think? lol Your dragon is cute too!


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks, and yes i meant that as a compliment.


----------



## Spitfire110 (Oct 20, 2020)

Here's my unconventional shork.


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 20, 2020)

Is that glow under the eyes a reflection? Or a feature?


----------



## alex_yeena (Oct 20, 2020)

yeen


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 20, 2020)

Here is mine!


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Cosmic-FS (Oct 20, 2020)

Hurray, I can show off my doodles (^v^)


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

Cosmic-FS said:


> Hurray, I can show off my doodles (^v^)
> View attachment 91475


how does u doodle so well :OOO


----------



## inkbloom (Oct 20, 2020)

It is the only art I have of her so far, but here's Harmina.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Oct 20, 2020)

This mike_wolf2.0


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

Mike_Wolf said:


> This mike_wolf2.0View attachment 91477


Smoking isn't healthy, young man!!!


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Oct 20, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Smoking isn't healthy, young man!!!



Lmao. You're right but im actually in the process of quitting IRL. Iv already cut down alot...like alot lot lot!


----------



## Deathless (Oct 20, 2020)

My queen, Deathless!
(first one was drawn by me, the res are done by the respected artists)


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 21, 2020)

I present: Nora Chomby
First one was drawn by me.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 21, 2020)

I'll put my avatar in the spoiler, as to not clog the thread with a high-res image.


Spoiler


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 21, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> View attachment 91474


@Arnak_Drago that looks mental, that is such a cool picture!


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Oct 21, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> @Arnak_Drago that looks mental, that is such a cool picture!


It was done by pancakebunny


----------



## Arishipshape (Oct 21, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> It was done by pancakebunny


*amazingly badass picture*
*pancake bunny*


----------



## Vinfang (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## VeeStars (Oct 21, 2020)

Arishipshape said:


> *amazingly badass picture*
> *pancake bunny*


i dont see the issue


----------



## Zer0XP1nK (Oct 22, 2020)

Rimna said:


> I'll put my avatar in the spoiler, as to not clog the thread with a high-res image.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I appreciate the gesture, thank you


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 22, 2020)

Spoiler











So, yeah, here is a good one.


----------



## Zer0XP1nK (Oct 22, 2020)

se ve muy bien me gusta


----------



## Spitfire110 (Oct 22, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> Is that glow under the eyes a reflection? Or a feature?



Thats a feature!


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 22, 2020)

Spitfire110 said:


> Thats a feature!


Nice! Though it mightve been the insanely bright lamps that photographers use


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 22, 2020)

Here's my sona, Azure the Mew (Because there is not enough Mews running amok)



			https://d.facdn.net/art/ruki-the-zorua/1593466905/1593466905.ruki-the-zorua_azure_the_brown_mew.png


----------



## Spitfire110 (Oct 22, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love those ears!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 22, 2020)

Neat ears!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 22, 2020)

Whoop, forgot the Pt.2 to Azure!



			https://d.facdn.net/art/ruki-the-zorua/1588625700/1588625700.ruki-the-zorua_true_legendary_autonomous_ultra_instinct_mew.png


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Nov 11, 2020)

Here's mine


----------



## MM13 (Nov 11, 2020)

This is mine, his name is Growler and he is a grinch-like creature.


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Nov 12, 2020)

Ziggy Schlacht, about to conquer your home and steal your heart.


----------



## Bluefangcat (Nov 13, 2020)

I have two fursonas, although they're starting to turn more into ocs at this point!




Blue is a snow leopard who smokes and drinks too much and is good at cooking




And Dimas is a sweet chubby ginger kitty who likes to garden!


----------



## aomagrat (Nov 14, 2020)

It's a work in progress


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 14, 2020)

Eh, what the heck. Here's mine.


Spoiler: side view













Spoiler: blacksmith













Spoiler: with gun (1)













Spoiler: with gun (2)













Spoiler: eldritch cosmic monster form


----------



## snailienz (Nov 15, 2020)

This drawing is quite old, I haven't drawn them in a while since I prefer to draw my OCs than my sona.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 15, 2020)

UwU


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 15, 2020)

I'll likely have to update his ref sheet, but he usually if not always has his dice hat, whenever in tophat form seen in first or cap form. He always wears his hat with only exception thus far has been the halloween one, but he could've turned it into sly's hat.
But the first one with him in the throne would give you a very good idea of what he wears.



Spoiler: Throne













Spoiler: Stranger Things













Spoiler: Halloween


----------



## Leadhoof (Nov 15, 2020)

A new favorite piece, combining my love of femboys, pinup artwork, and automatic weapons. 



Spoiler


----------



## aomagrat (Nov 15, 2020)

I just got this in today.


----------



## precookedbacon (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## TR273 (Nov 16, 2020)

Well we'll go with who I'm currently wearing...


----------



## Sinamuna (Nov 16, 2020)

Here's mine. Name isn't official, just couldn't think to use anything but my real one for now...


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## SirSplinter (Nov 17, 2020)

Hope you like him~


----------



## Kit the fox (Nov 19, 2020)

*My sona is:
Kit, male, cute red fox, 

Likes:*
Chasing, alone time in the woods, playing,
*Dislikes:*
Hatred, revenge, wolves


----------

